# Stolen dogs found in France



## Linda Weasel

This just popped up on my FB. No info as to how or why but thought it might be useful to share,. Sorry don't have techno ability to post link.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hope they can be returned to their owners


----------



## Linda Weasel

This was a bit mysterious because not all of them are, for example, of breeding age, and you wonder why somebody would steal 23 random dogs.


----------



## Williamwim

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope they can be returned to their owners


I hope so


----------



## ReichertCaleb

Hope their owner will find it.


----------



## Trish9932

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 432603
> This just popped up on my FB. No info as to how or why but thought it might be useful to share,. Sorry don't have techno ability to post link.


You can look on that lost and found app that uses maps. It's like Uber of lost and found. Traista app is called (had to look it up on my phone).


----------

